# Skinning a Coyote



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well its getting close to the season for saving the pelts of Coyotes, so I thought I would post a good video(IMO) of how to skin one. This is a fairly long video 22 min.

Remember to turn your volume up


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a good video Ed, I have seen it before. Good post for the new members with skinning questions.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I was just getting into it and it wont play past 10:47. Any body else have this problem or just me?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem here. A very good video.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No problem here....


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Figured it was just me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Third time was a charm. That's how I learned to skin one was by watching a video. That was a good one, I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty much the same way I've been doin em, a couple small differences. Wish I did enuff of em every year to be that fast. Usually takes me a good 1/2hr-45 minutes. back when I was skinning em all the time I could do one in 20 minutes, but not any more!! LOL


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Very good video. Does this guy have any more for fleshing or anything? I learned one really valuable tip from that video that will save me some knife sharpening!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

what a great video thanks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the best videos online for learning to skin. I remember watching this one at least 10 times. I still didn't have a clue what I was doing until I saw it in person a few times, and then tried it myself several times.


----------



## Thachman (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm viewing this forum with Tapatalk, so maybe that's it, but I don't see the video link??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thachman said:


> I'm viewing this forum with Tapatalk, so maybe that's it, but I don't see the video link??


I don't think tapatalk shows videos.

Here is a direct link:


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link Chris...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the video, I learned a lot. Stuff like this sure shows you how dependent you are on modern society.


----------



## Thachman (Sep 4, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> I don't think tapatalk shows videos.
> 
> Here is a direct link:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/9619684


Thank you!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

great video
answered lots of my questions
hope to put this new knowledge to work very soon


----------



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

video's great do u have anymore video's from them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont have any more, but I am sure you can search o9n the net for some.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Great video! I tried searching Vimeo (where this was hosted) and couldn't find the stretching/fleshing portion - bummer. If anybody comes across it, I'd like the link. Thanks!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...great reference for future hunting buddies


----------



## Bowhunter_Aj (Dec 10, 2012)

Great video answer alot of question I had hopefully I will be able to do it soon


----------

